# شبكات الاستشعار اللاسلكية swr



## sofaso (8 مارس 2010)

Wireless sensor network​(WSN)​​مقدمة موجزة عن هذا النوع من الشبكات:​تشكّل شبكات الاستشعار اللاسلكية Wireless Sensors Network والتي يشار لها اختصاراً WSN، ثورةً علميةً في مجال الاتصالات اللاسلكية والنظم المدمجة، ذلك أنها فتحت المجال أمام ابتكار جيلٍ جديدٍ من التطبيقات في مجالات متنوعة مثل البيئة ورصد الأحوال الجوية، والمراقبة الصحية، وفحص سلامة الأبنية والمنشئات، والأمن مثل اكتشاف المتطفلين وعمليات اقتحام المناطق المحظورة، وحركة المرور وكشف الحرائق.
تتعلق هذه التطبيقات أساساً بعمليات المراقبة والتحكم عن بعد لأحداث حسية (أو فيزيائية) مختلفة ومتعددة مثل الحرارة, والضغط، والضوء، والصوت وما إلى غير ذلك من خلال أجهزة لاسلكية صغيرة الحجم، إذ تحتوي هذه الأجهزة على مستشعرات تقوم بالتقاط وجمع المعلومات المتحَسّسة في البيئة المراقَبَة، ومن ثم تقوم بإرسالها لاسلكيا من جهاز إلى آخر بالتعاون فيما بينها إلى محطة مراقبة، وهي عبارة عن حاسوب يقوم بتجميع المعلومات من أجهزة الحسّاسات اللاسلكية المتناثرة ومعالجتها وتحليلها، 

كل شبكة تتألف من عدد كبير جدا من الحساسات التي تتحسس للضوء أو الصوت أو درجة الحرارة ...............الخ و من مجموعة كبيرة جدا من القنوات اللاسلكية التي من خلالها يتم استقبال و ارسال المعلومات(الاشارة).و من الجدير ذكره أنه لا وجود للاسلاك على الاطلاق في أي جزء من أجزاء الشبكة وهذا مايميزها عن الشبكات اللاسلكية المعروفة الان و التي تعتمد في بعض أجزائها على الاسلاك.​
استخداماتها:

1- للأغراض الحربية(العسكرية) حيث تقوم الطائرات برمي هذه الحساسات في أرض العدو ومن ثم تبدأ هذه الحساسات بارسال المعلومات بشكل مستمر أي أنها تساعد في التجسس على الاعداء.
2- تساعد في أعمال الاسعاف و الانقاذ اذ بامكاننا معرفة مكان تواجد كل سيارة اسعاف او مسعف في كل لحظة
-3تنشر أيضا في المفاعلات النووية لتقوم بأعمال المراقبة الدورية و الستمرة.
4- توضع في بعض من أجزاء الطائرة أو السيارة لتعطي معلومات دقيقة و رقمية عن حالة الجزء الموضوعة فيه كدرجة الحرارة أو الضغط أو الرطوبة.........الخ.و ما يميزها عن غيرها من الشبكات المتواجدة الان هي معلوماتها الدقيقة الرقمية اذ تقوم باعطاء درجة الحرارة او الضغط كارقام محددة في حين ان معظم انواع الشبكات الاخرى تكتفي باعطاء مؤشرات فقط مثل الحرارة مرتفعة او الضغط منخفض لكن لا تعطينا ماهي الحرارة الحالية او الضغط الحالي هذا كمثال فقط.
5- تنشر في الاماكن البرية التي نريد مراقبة بعض الحيوانات فيها. 
6- تنشر في الاماكن الت تتعرض لكوارث طبيعية بشكل مستمر(كالزلازل و البراكين) بقصد المراقبة.

انواع الحساسات ​الحساسات البصرية :
وهي إحدى أنواع الحساسات الرقمية ، حيث تستخدم الحساسات البصرية الضوء لتتحسس الأشياء .
في الماضي كانت الحساسات البصرية غير جديرة بالثقة ، لأنها تستخدم الضوء العادي ، وبالتالي فإنها كانت تتأثر بالضوء المحيط ، وهذا يسبب مشاكل عديدة ، والتي قد تؤدي إلى شيء ما غير مرغوب به . 
أما الحساسات الضوئية اليوم فقد حلت هذه المشاكل ، كما أنها أصبحت أكثر موثوقية بسبب الطريقة التي تعالجها هذه الحساسات .
إن الحساسات البصرية كلها تعمل بنفس الطريقة تقريباً ، حيث يكون هناك مصدر ضوئي (المرسل) ، وكاشف ضوئي (المستقبل) ليتحسس بوجود أو انعدام الضوء .
تستخدم الثنائيات المصدرة للضوء كنوع من مصادر الضوء ، حيث تستخدم بسبب صغر حجمها وقوتها العالية وكفائتها ، كما يمكن إشعالها وإطفائها بسرعة عالية وتعمل بطول موجة ضيق وبوثوقية جيدة . كما تستخدم الثنائيات الضوئية في الحساسات بأسلوب نبضي ، من خلال إرسالها لذبذبات (إشعال وإطفاء بسرعة) ويكون زمن الإشعال صغير جداً بالمقارنة مع زمن الإطفاء ، وبالتالي تتذبذب لهذين السببين ، وعندها لن يتأثر الحساس بالضوء المحيط ، كما أنه يزداد عمر المصدر الضوئي .
يتم تحسس الضوء المتذبذب من خلال كاشف الضوء ، وبالتالي يفرز الكاشف عندها جميع الأشعة الضوئية المحيطة ويبحث عن الضوء المتذبذب ، وتكون مصادر الضوء المنتقاة غير مرئية لعين الإنسان .
يتم اختيار الأطوال الموجية بحيث أن الحساسات لا تتأثر بالضوء في المصنع ، حيث أن استخدام أطوال موجية مختلفة يسمح لبعض الحساسات والتي تدعى حساسات اللون الموجه للتفريق بين الألوان .
إن أسلوب النبضة للأطوال الموجية المنتقاة ( المختارة ) تجعل الحساسات البصرية أكثر موثوقية
كما أن كل أنواع الحساسات البصرية تعمل بنفس الأسلوب البسيط والاختلافات تكون فقط في الطريقة التي يصنف بها المصدر الضوئي والمستقبل الضوئي .
حساسات الليزر: 
يستخدم الليزر كمنبع للضوء في الحساسات البصرية ، ويمكن أن تستخدم حساسات الليزر للحصول على دقة عالية في الفحص ، كما أن الخرج بالنسبة لهذه الحساسات يمكن أن يكون تشابهياً أو رقمياً . وبشكل عام فإن الخرج الرقمي يستخدم ليشير إلى فشل أو نجاح العملية أو دلالات أخرى ، ويمكن استخدام الخرج التشابهي ، للإشارة إلى التغيرات وتسجيل القياسات الفعلية .


الحساسات الذكية: 
وهي الحساسات التي تمتلك وظائف منطقية وتكون قادرة على اتخاذ بعض القرارات ، وهي قادرة على القيام بالوظائف التالية :
المعايرة الذاتية : حيث أنها تمتلك في بنيتها معالج مصغر يمتلك في ذاكرته وظيفة التصحيح التلقائي من خلال الملاحقة الذاتية ، وهي أيضاً قادرة على تشخيص الأعطال ، وهذا ضروري في التطبيقات المعقدة الباهظة الثمن ، كما أنها قادرة على تصليح الأعطال .
العمليات الحسابية : ويتم الاعتماد على قدرة الحساس الحسابية في تعويض التغيرات الناتجة عن الوسط المحيط مثلاً .
الاتصال : وهو من خلال قدرة الحساس على تبادل المعلومات ، وهذه القدرة تستخدم عند الحاجة من أجل أغراض المعايرة .
تعدد التحسس : وهي قدرة الحساس على قياس أكثر من متحول فيزيائي أو كيميائي في آن واحد كقياس الضغط ودرجة الحرارة في نفس الوقت .
كمثال عن الحساسات الذكية الحساس الذي تم تطويره في مركز الأبحاث الإلكترونية في كاليفورنيا من أجل معالجة الإشارة و أيضا حساس التدفق و مصفوفة متحسسة للأشعة تحت الحمراء و قائسات تسارع.
تستخدم في أنظمة التحكم المعقدة ، نظراً لأنها تحل الكثير من المشكلات المتعلقة بالمعايرة وبإمكانية تحسس عدة وسطاء فيزيائية مختلفة .
التطبيقات النموذجية للحساس:
عندما نختار حساس للاستخدام في تطبيق معين هناك عدة اعتبارات يجب أن تأخذ بالحسبان وهي كالتالي :
 خواص الجسم الذي سيتم تحسسه .
 هل المادة المصنوع منها بلاستيكية ، معدنية ، حديدية .
 هل هو صغير أم كبير الحجم .
 هل سطحه عاكس .
 هل هناك مساحة كافية لتنصيب الحساس .
 هل هناك مشاكل تلوث .
 ما هي سرعة الاستجابة المطلوبة .
 ما هي مسافة التحسس المرغوبة .
 هل هناك ضجيج كهربائي زائد .
 ما هي الدقة المطلوبة .


----------



## ابو مازن الاسيوطي (8 مارس 2010)

مية مية يا هندسة


----------



## ابو سترنكي (9 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## 2mam (10 مارس 2010)

سوفاسو مشكور عزيزي بس ممكن مساعده منك لانه انا مشروع تخرجي في نفس الموضوع وبجد اكون لك شاكر وممتن

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## *مرام* (22 يونيو 2010)

*wireless sensors*

ما شاء الله عليك موضوعك حلو
أنا محتاجة أعرف أكتر عن الwireless sensors المستخدمة في شبكات المياه(pipeline networks) علشان موضوع رسالتي في الماجيستير، يا ترى عندك أي مقالات أو مراجع في هذا الموضوع؟


----------

